# Canon Announces New Superzoom PowerShot SX700 HS & Rugged PowerShot D30



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 12, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href=""></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>Canon’s Latest G-series Digital Camera Features a New Type of 1.5-Inch CMOS Sensor, 5x Zoom Lens, Wi-Fi and NFC Capabilities, Full HD and A Three-Inch Touch Tilt LCD Screen</strong></p>
<p><strong>MELVILLE, N.Y., February 11, 2014</strong> – Building upon the success of the PowerShot G1 X digital camera, Canon U.S.A. Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today unveiled its new flagship PowerShot G1 X Mark II, a digital camera designed to meet the evolving needs of today’s professional and advanced amateur photographers.</p>
<p>Boasting a sensor that is 4.5x larger than a 1/1.7” sensor found in professional level point-and-shoot cameras, the PowerShot G1 X Mark II camera can produce high-quality images with a wide dynamic range. It features a new type of 1.5-inch, 12.8 Megapixel High-Sensitivity CMOS sensor, made by Canon, allowing for optimum performance with an ISO range of 100-12800. This sensor, combined with the DIGIC 6 Image Processor, comprises the Canon HS SYSTEM resulting in faster autofocusing speeds over the PowerShot G1 X camera, allowing photographers to capture detailed, vivid images even in low-light conditions.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>Featuring a newly-developed f/2.0 – f/3.9, 5x optical zoom lens (equivalent 24-120mm zoom range) with Dual Control Rings, this new camera provides customized zooming and focus-functionality similar to a DSLR camera. With this wide of an aperture, photographers have the ability to isolate their subjects by separating them from a background that is blurred.  This gives more control and creative possibilities when using a PowerShot camera. The Dual Control Rings include a Step Ring to adjust various customizable settings and a Continuous Ring to make focusing adjustments during manual focus, as well as additional customizable settings for manual shooting. This new lens features a nine-blade aperture to provide beautiful, blurred backgrounds even at full-zoom range.</p>
<p>“The new high-end PowerShot G1 X Mark II camera delivers incredible, professional-level shooting capabilities in a compact camera body making it the ideal second camera for DSLR shooters,” said Yuichi Ishizuka, executive vice president and general manager, Imaging Technologies & Communications Group, Canon U.S.A. “In addition, with the introduction of advanced wireless capabilities such as NFC and enhanced low-light shooting and autofocusing, the G1 X Mark II is a well-rounded professional-level camera that allows photographers to get creative.”</p>
<p><strong>Improved Operation and Performance </strong>

The PowerShot G1 X Mark II camera is equipped with a new type of Canon-made, 1.5-inch CMOS sensor to help achieve optimal performance from low to high ISO speeds.  It has a default aspect ratio of 3:2 which is the same ratio the advanced user has come to expect when shooting with a DSLR camera.  If the photographer wants to switch to a 4:3 ratio, it can be done without impacting the field of view.</p>
<p>The new PowerShot G1 X Mark II camera uses 31 Auto Focus (AF) points, compared to the PowerShot G1 X camera that uses nine AF points, resulting in improved autofocus capabilities allowing the user to easily compose the image and focus on a specific subject in the frame. Utilizing the bright, capacitive touch, three-inch tilt LCD on the PowerShot G1 X Mark II camera helps provide flexibility in shooting by tilting 180 degrees up and 45 degrees down.</p>
<p>The PowerShot G1 X Mark II camera is also compatible with Canon’s new optional electronic viewfinder that mounts to the hot shoe. A new optional grip* will also be available for the PowerShot G1 X Mark II camera. These accessories are ideal for photographers looking for the feel of a DSLR camera with the portability of a point-and-shoot camera.</p>
<p><strong>Seamless Connectivity</strong>

The PowerShot G1 X Mark II camera is equipped with built-in Wi-Fi® technology, so users can share still images and videos online quickly and easily using compatible mobile devices.1 Using the Mobile Device Connect button, users can connect to a smartphone, a tablet or a Wi-Fi enabled computer. Connection to the computer is easily done using Canon iMAGE GATEWAY2 through the cloud.  For even easier connectivity, the PowerShot G1 X Mark II camera introduces Near Field Communication (NFC)** – a first for Canon’s G-series cameras – so transferring photos to a compatible Android device can be simple and intuitive. This digital camera’s new remote shooting feature also allows the user to sync the G1 X Mark II with a smartphone or tablet and utilize the shutter, optical zoom and self-timer features from that device.</p>
<p><strong>Extensive Shooting Modes</strong>

Ideal for portrait photography, the camera’s Background Defocus mode softens the background behind a subject to help users create professional-looking portraits. In addition, simply pressing the camera’s dedicated movie button allows photographers to capture 1080p Full HD video with ease. And, as commonly found in most DSLR cameras, the PowerShot G1 X Mark II camera has a full range of shooting and recording modes, including 14-bit RAW + JPEG, for outstanding creative control.</p>
<p>Unique to Canon PowerShot Digital Cameras, the PowerShot G1 X Mark II camera features Advanced Star Mode with four options to capture images of starry night skies with impeccable quality.  The “Star Portrait” and “Star Nightscape” modes help capture the radiance of stars while still allowing you to capture the subject. The “Star Trails” mode captures video trails of stars to turn trails into a luminous still image, while the “Star Time Lapse Movie” mode will shoot images of star movement and then combine the images to make a film that shows the movement of the stars, creating a truly stunning video.</p>
<p><strong>Availability</strong>

The PowerShot G1 X Mark II camera will be available starting in April for a retail price of $799.99.</p>
```


----------



## J.R. (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: Canon Announces New Superzoom PowerShot SX700 HS & Rugged PowerShot D30*

I'm a bit confused ... The title of the thread refers to SX700HS and D30 while the post refers to G1X II


----------



## m (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: Canon Announces New Superzoom PowerShot SX700 HS & Rugged PowerShot D30*

Here's the right article:

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/about_canon?pageKeyCode=pressreldetail&docId=0901e02480b2ab93

_The New, Super-Zoom PowerShot SX700 HS and Waterproof PowerShot D30 Digital Cameras Deliver Outstanding Performance and Versatility_
*
MELVILLE, N.Y., February 11, 2014* – Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today announced the addition of the new super-zoom PowerShot SX700 HS and the adventure-ready, waterproof PowerShot D30 to the PowerShot line of compact digital cameras.

The stylish and pocket-sized PowerShot SX700 HS camera features an impressive 30x optical zoom lens (equivalent to 25-750mm zoom range), built-in Wi-Fi®, and Near Field Communication (NFC™)1 capabilities helping to ensure high-quality images can be captured and easily shared. This focal range will allow a user to be able to photograph a flower that is close but also have the zoom to capture an image of wildlife that is in the distance - all in a compact camera. The new PowerShot D30 camera is the world's deepest waterproof camera*, allowing for shooting up to 82 feet below sea level. This ready-for-adventure camera is also shockproof and cold and heat resistant. Both cameras produce breathtaking low-light images and offer 1080p full high-definition video so moving and still images can be clearly captured in many different environments.

"With the PowerShot SX700 HS camera's incredible long-zoom capabilities and the PowerShot D30 camera's ability to shoot underwater at a world-record depth of 82 feet, these cameras are capable of inspiring creativity when photographing wildlife, marine-life or everyday adventures," said Yuichi Ishizuka, executive vice president and general manager, Imaging Technologies & Communications Group, Canon U.S.A., Inc. "In addition, consumers now have two excellent new digital camera options that allow them to create images and video that are not only high in quality, but easy and fun to use."

*The PowerShot SX700 HS Digital Camera*

The 30x optical zoom PowerShot SX700 HS camera combines a 16.1 megapixel High-Sensitivity CMOS sensor and the DIGIC 6 Image Processor to create the Canon HS SYSTEM -allowing for excellent low-light performance. With Canon's Intelligent IS, the PowerShot SX700 HS camera automatically chooses from various settings to help optimize image stabilization for the shooting condition.

The Wi-Fi® connectivity options in the PowerShot SX700 HS camera allows users to easily share beautiful images online with family and friends. Using the Mobile Device Connect Button, users can connect to a compatible smartphone, a compatible tablet or a Wi-Fi enabled computer. Connection to the computer is easily done using Canon iMAGE GATEWAY through the cloud2. For easy Wi-Fi connectivity, built-in NFC™ allows quick and simple pairing to compatible Android™ devices. With NFC, users press the Mobile Device Connect Button and tap their NFC-enabled Android device to the PowerShot SX700 HS camera to send images from the camera to their compatible smartphone with ease. For even more convenience, photographers can control the camera remotely via the free Canon Camera Window app3 from virtually anywhere with their compatible iOS® or Android device3. After composing the image, the photographer controls the shutter from their compatible smartphone, so that the photographer can be included in the shot.

Zoom Framing Assist Auto has been enhanced to make it easier to keep a subject that is at a far distance in the frame of view. The camera also records high-quality 1080p/60p Full HD video through a dedicated movie button. The Hybrid AUTO mode allows users to record up-to four seconds of video every time a still image is taken, and then automatically joins the clips and pictures into a video that captures the essence of a vacation, an important event, or any time you are shooting many shots in a day. Hybrid Auto automatically recognizes the scene and optimizes camera settings to capture the highest possible image quality to create a great looking highlight reel in 720p HD video.

The PowerShot SX700 HS camera also features Creative Shot mode. Creative Shot mode is an easy yet powerful tool to add artistic effects to photos. In Creative Shot mode, users compose a shot and the camera analyzes the photo to apply a series of artistic elements. Creative Shot mode includes four categories with 46 filters total. The four filter categories are: Retro, Monochrome, Special, and Natural. Before an image is captured, users choose one of the four filter types and Creative Shot will automatically render five different variations of the shot in different composition, color and lighting styles, delivering creative, new perspectives automatically while still maintaining the original image.
*
The PowerShot D30 Digital Camera*

The PowerShot D30, Canon's latest waterproof camera, provides an ideal solution for those in need of a durable digital camera that can handle different adventures. The PowerShot D30 camera is waterproof to a record-breaking 82-feet below sea level, giving the open water diver 23 more feet of depth to explore in their underwater environment. The PowerShot D30 camera is also temperature-resistant from 14 degrees to 104 degrees Fahrenheit and shockproof to 6.5 feet. A great travel companion, the PowerShot D30 camera's built-in GPS** tracker remembers where and when photos were taken so images can be captured along with the date, time and location of each moment.

With its sleek design and comfortable grip, the PowerShot D30 camera can quickly adapt from under-to-above-water shooting environments through the camera's new Sunlight LCD mode. This feature reduces glare when shooting above water so capturing and sharing outdoor photos is easier than ever before. While in the water, however, the PowerShot D30 camera screen is bright and intuitive for easy, hassle free use. Smart AUTO intelligently selects the proper camera settings based on 32 predefined shooting situations giving users the best possible shot composition - while Intelligent IS automatically chooses from six different modes to help image stabilization for the shooting condition.

In addition, the PowerShot D30 camera also delivers excellent low-light shooting capabilities through the Canon HS SYSTEM - powered by a 12.1 megapixel High-Sensitivity CMOS sensor DIGIC 4 Image Processor. The PowerShot D30 camera also records stunning 1080p full HD videos through an easy-to-access dedicated movie button so moving images can be captured the instant they happen.

*Pricing and Availability*

The PowerShot SX700 HS digital camera will be available starting in March for a retail price of $349.99 in black or red.

The PowerShot D30 digital camera will be available starting in April for a retail price of $329.99 in blue.


----------



## bgran8 (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: Canon Announces New Superzoom PowerShot SX700 HS & Rugged PowerShot D30*

Any chance of a waterproof point and shoot camera being released that shoots in raw? (This excludes the newer Nikon one, I want a pocketable camera).


----------



## Khufu (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: Canon Announces New Superzoom PowerShot SX700 HS & Rugged PowerShot D30*



bgran8 said:


> Any chance of a waterproof point and shoot camera being released that shoots in raw? (This excludes the newer Nikon one, I want a pocketable camera).



Are you familiar with CHDK, bgran8?... Those guys hack lots of Canon's Point & Shoot Cameras to unlock extra features and I think one of their primary goals is to unlock RAW shooting - have a nosey around the internets, they may have already broken open the innards of earlier waterproof shooters 

http://chdk.wikia.com/wiki/CHDK


----------

